# General Business Category > General Business Forum >  how to register as a freelancer?

## somerandomdesigner

hi, i'm a student, and i have been offered some freelance work. it will be very irregular (once or twice per year) and i don't think the payment will be very much (approx. R3000 per job). the company has asked that i provide 'a legal' invoice. what do i need to do in order to provide this? do i have to register a company? etc. 

thanks, look forward to your replies  :Smile: 
srd

----------


## Norri

Try SnapBill.com, it's free for the first 5 clients  :Smile:

----------

somerandomdesigner (15-Mar-12)

----------


## Dave A

> the company has asked that i provide 'a legal' invoice. what do i need to do in order to provide this? do i have to register a company? etc.


You can invoice out in your personal capacity - no need to register a company. Just put your name, address, contact details as the supplier - and your client's details in the _Invoice to_: area.

Use an Excel invoicing template, or get an Invoice book from a stationery company, draft one using your favorite word processor... or an online service as Norri mentioned above.

----------

rfnel (15-Mar-12), somerandomdesigner (15-Mar-12)

----------


## somerandomdesigner

thanks Norri and Dave A  :Smile:  Out of interest (as freelancing is common in my field) how much would i have to be earning to register for tax, and to register as a company?

----------


## somerandomdesigner

hi Dave A, thanks for your reply - one other question - do i need to get a personal tax number, or is my name, address, and contact details sufficient? (the company is international, not south african)

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> how much would i have to be earning to register for tax, and to register as a company?


If you're earning less than about R60000 per annum I wouldn't worry bud.  :Smile:  That's around the tax threshold, so once you get up around there you can register.

Also, you don't want to register as a company unless you're in a tax bracket where you're effectively paying more than 28% tax. Considering when you pass the tax threshon ld you'll be paying 18% tax, you've got a way to go.  :Wink: 

Really as a freelancer there's no reason to register a company - you can operate as a sole proprietor and there are little to no registration requirements.

----------

somerandomdesigner (15-Mar-12)

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> Do i need to get a personal tax number, or is my name, address, and contact details sufficient? (the company is international, not south african)


You don't need to register for tax, so you don't need a personal tax number.  I don't see why there would be a problem with just your name, address, contact details and *a clear, concise description of the service you provided*.  It would really depend on what the company you're working for has to comply with in terms of tax legislation in their country.

You could always ask them if they require any specific detail on the invoices.  :Smile:

----------

somerandomdesigner (15-Mar-12)

----------


## adrianh

What sort of design work do you do?

----------


## somerandomdesigner

thanks Mark Atkinson  :Smile:

----------


## somerandomdesigner

> What sort of design work do you do?


industrial design, but the work i've been offered is for graphics  :Smile:

----------

